# Replacement seats



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Use the search function. Lots of threads on this


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Check with obermd. He installed a lumbar in his seats.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

You can always find an upholstery shop. They can probably do it a lot cheaper than getting new seats. I'm thinking katzkins for mine at some point still which can add lumbar for an extra chargr


----------

